# New Bike, fork question.



## The Dude (Sep 14, 2005)

So I have an Arin and I'm going to wait until next year to get the new Orca (I know, I know, but I want to wait and hear the hype), but I've still got a hanker'n for a new bike. Sooooo, I got a full steel spirit in black. I've got an 07 record kit on order that will be here next week, some zipp 303 clinchers off my current bike, but to finish the build I've got a fork issue. Do I go with the FCM SL that I ordered with the frame or do I go with a Columbus muscle (full carbon) that a friend is offering to sell me DIRT cheap? On one hand the SL is lighter, but on the other hand a Columbus fork on a Columbus frame has some value as well. Advice please.


----------

